# Another dovetail spline box



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys. I was fooling around with some walnut the other day and I didn't have enough of the heart wood to do what I wanted to so I flipped the top upside down and just embraced it. I like it a lot. The splines are cherry but now that I've seen the heartwood and sapwood together I think next time I'll make the splines to match. 

I did the wipe on satin poly again. 6 coats this time. I think I got better results then last time. Allready looking forward to the next one.

Brian


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I really like the curved top to the box. That makes it even more interesting! I'm really trying to figure out how you get the flat ledge part to support the lid with all the curves on top...Unless you're adding the curves after rabbeting the ledge???

Curious how you do it if you're willing to share your secret!


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

You nailed it. I make the curve after the rabbet.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

looks good to me


the handle top looks like a bark of soap

cool stuff


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I love how you do these boxes. Boxes are (sometimes) quick projects that are just fun and usefull. Keep up the good work and please keep posting.
Ken


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Realy nice work.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:Brian,
Another nice job. I really like these boxes you make, nice detail and good use of contrasting wood. Looks like a great Christmas gift for some lucky gal.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey thanks guys. Something pretty cool happened recently with these little boxes. A woman found my site and wants me to make a slightly larger one as a wedding gift for her son next fall. She asked to have their name engraved on the front. 

This should be fun and interesting seeing how a larger one will look. She wants inside dimensions of 11x7x4. I could probably fit three or four dovetails on the corners or 2 bigger dovetails. Not sure but I think I'll make a few more larger ones first and post them up and let her pick which ones she likes.

Take care guys

Brian


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*First-time dovetail splines*

Brian, those boxes are fantastic! And, I love the dovetail splines. I've been curious how everyone makes those cuts. I viewed the link on Texas Timbers posts for the really nice jig but I didn't really want to spend the money for it. So, I made my own and used it for the first time this past weekend. Mine holds the box on edge while I push it across the router table. I'm not a real craftsman and my box isn't as nice as yours but my jig worked fine.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

That box looks great! Its a fun joint to make, no? I really dresses up almost anything. You can use the same idea with the table saw and really make some neat corners with it. Even combine the two. 

Nice job


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, I have to admit, that I'm almost embarrassed to ask this :blush:, but that is what this forum is all about. How are the dovetail splines done. Can anyone here point me in the right direction? An explanation or maybe a link as to how to go about it. I think that they are really nice looking and wouldn't mind giving it a try. :help:
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Okay, I have to admit, that I'm almost embarrassed to ask this :blush:, but that is what this forum is all about. How are the dovetail splines done. Can anyone here point me in the right direction? An explanation or maybe a link as to how to go about it. I think that they are really nice looking and wouldn't mind giving it a try. :help:
> Thanks
> Ken


You asked, so here's a couple pics of my new, super delux, dovetail corner spline cutting jig. Just hold the box on the jig and the jig against the fence. Cutting the notches is a breeze. Then cut the splines on the table saw - 14 degrees (standard dovetail bit angle), smear on some glue, tap 'em in, and sand 'em flush.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

That about sums it up. On my other cherry boxes I just took two passes to get a bigger dovetail. By flipping the box it also centers itself.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Unbelieveable!!! Did it just get brighter in here because a huge light just came on in my head.:blink:
Thanks guys. I'm going to give it a try.
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kenbo,
don't feel bad. I was wondering the same thing about the time I was reading your question. :laughing::blush::confused1::icon_redface::nerd:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Kenbo,
> don't feel bad. I was wondering the same thing about the time I was reading your question. :laughing::blush::confused1::icon_redface::nerd:
> Mike Hawkins


Just goes to show you that some things that look extremely complicated are so simple. I had visions of compound cutting and some form of 1/2 blind dovetail jig. Shows what I know.:laughing:


----------

